# Pecan wine



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 5, 2009)

working some as i write this. it's a long, labor intensive process, but makes a great wine! I can't divulge the process, but i will share some pics and progress here.

the taste is much like a brittle. buttery and smooth. the finish is superb and leaves you wanting more. it's so good, you take very small sips on it constantly.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2009)

HMmmm.....
What is so top secret?
Lets see what you do for Pecan Wine.. This I need to taste and see pix on.
Whats the recipe?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 5, 2009)

Tom said:


> HMmmm.....
> What is so top secret?
> Lets see what you do for Pecan Wine.. This I need to taste and see pix on.
> Whats the recipe?



the process and recipe are our own. there is not a recipe you can find. we just finished 15 gal in the primary now.

we plan on making this for our winery. no one makes it, so we'll be the first!!! we have other firsts that should hit the market next year, with any luck. pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see thos pix


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 7, 2009)

a day late and some pics short, but i got one that makes me thirsty! lol

is there anything left IN the bag? that pot is a 15 gal one, so it's a pretty big batch. Day 1 of fermentation.







we made ~15 gallons of wine, but there's more with must and wine waste. it took forever. 3 different batches. 9 gal (sg 1.098), 7 gal (1.092), and 4 gal (sg 1.095). should end up with about 15 gallons in the end, hopefully. my dad thinks we did something wrong in the process. me and my mom worked on it, while he was at work and he helped when he got home. it is alot darker than usual. we shall see!


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 7, 2009)

I make pecan liquere but what I make is not fermented. I'm curious, are the pecans roasted prior to fermentation and have you removed the oils?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks and sounds interesting!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 7, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> I make pecan liquere but what I make is not fermented. I'm curious, are the pecans roasted prior to fermentation and have you removed the oils?



we have a few tricks to do it.


----------



## donnaclif (Sep 10, 2009)

i have tasted Praline Dessert Wine, not pecan wine...but this really sounds interesting


----------



## Leanne (Sep 10, 2009)

Put my name on the list for a few bottles please. It sounds glorious! I won't ask your methods as I have a few tricks of my own I keep secret too. I lovethe sound of this wine though.


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Sep 15, 2009)

sounds intresting and delicous , i wish you would share recipie, but i guess i understand. at least tell me how i can get a bottle of this stuf.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> I make pecan liquere but what I make is not fermented. I'm curious, are the pecans roasted prior to fermentation and have you removed the oils?



Do you have a recipe to share Dave?

I'd like to try making a nut liqueur.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 15, 2009)

That sounds great mid, too bad you can't divulge the recipe. I know where you can get five grand for free, sorry, cant tell you where. Touche. HeeHee.

Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 9, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> I make pecan liquere but what I make is not fermented. I'm curious, are the pecans roasted prior to fermentation and have you removed the oils?



I just started fermenting about 1 gallon of pecans that I roasted, adding very hot water to. After reading this thread, it sounds like I just wasted 1 gallon of pecans...the oil separates and goes rancid? Yeesh!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 9, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> That sounds great mid, too bad you can't divulge the recipe. I know where you can get five grand for free, sorry, cant tell you where. Touche. HeeHee.
> 
> Troy





non-grapenut> sorry. 

i don't like to be secretive, but it's a very good wine and we would like to make it commercially. might even patent it! if we can get past all the red tape and get enough $ together, it WILL be available and probably can be shipped anywhere in MO as we are looking to license shipping it locally. each state charges fees for licenses. i'm not rich, nor do i plan to be. information about opening as it becomes available. we still are a long ways off, so don't hold your breathe. if it fails, i will post ALL of our recipes.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck and that all your hard work will make you squillions.

We understand that you need to keep it under wraps..and will be the first to support your efforts, should you go commercial with the wine..

I for one.. am intrigued as to what it will taste like.

Allie


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 11, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> non-grapenut> sorry.
> 
> i don't like to be secretive, but it's a very good wine and we would like to make it commercially. might even patent it! if we can get past all the red tape and get enough $ together, it WILL be available and probably can be shipped anywhere in MO as we are looking to license shipping it locally. each state charges fees for licenses. i'm not rich, nor do i plan to be. information about opening as it becomes available. we still are a long ways off, so don't hold your breathe. if it fails, i will post ALL of our recipes.



Thanks for your concern...not trying to guilt u out of your secret. I understand the importance of making a buck. I was just showing my disappointment bcuz it smelled so dam good. I am still going to consider using cold separation when I do my 1st rack in a week. I used a yeast that is comfortable to 45F. Oil HATES cold...maybe that will be my saving grace.


----------



## Leanne (Nov 12, 2009)

How is the pecan wine doing? Have you tasted it yet?


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 13, 2009)

It tastes like pecan pie...I used only brown sugar to bring up the s/g. I will be very carefully racking this wine, since I noticed some oil bubbling together on top of the cap of the must. Fermentation is starting to mellow a bit. No oil has gone rancid yet. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 13, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> It tastes like pecan pie...I used only brown sugar to bring up the s/g. I will be very carefully racking this wine, since I noticed some oil bubbling together on top of the cap of the must. Fermentation is starting to mellow a bit. No oil has gone rancid yet. I will keep you posted.



you might have saved it. some oil won't spoil it. i wish i could share more, but you should be fine. it's hard to get good flavor from them, but what you get is great!


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had to rack it many times...I have notices less and less oil bubbles on the top of each rack. It sure fermented FAST! And there is a lot of sediment each racking. This last taste test which had no residual sugars left tasted like poop. I know..I know..give it time and backsweeted it. I really want to mix this with my banana!


----------



## kiljoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I wager a guess as to MV’s recipe?? I under stand trade secrets and all, so I do not expect confirmation. If I were to do it myself, I’d go down to the store and buy pecan flavoring that a coffee shop may use. It would be mostly sugar with pecan essence. 

As non-grapefruit has found out, ,making it directly from pecans is a bit messy. I’m thinking most nut oils would not work. The companies that make flavorings probably use some sort of alcohol or hexane extraction process to get the flavor out. Think almond or vanilla extract.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 18, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> I've had to rack it many times...I have notices less and less oil bubbles on the top of each rack. It sure fermented FAST! And there is a lot of sediment each racking. This last taste test which had no residual sugars left tasted like poop. I know..I know..give it time and backsweeted it. I really want to mix this with my banana!



like i said. it's possible, even after we open and people end up liking it, that no one else will make this commercially. can you describe the "poop" taste? i mean, what do you think made it? is it the actual flavor of it or something in the recipe? 

we will be racking ours this or the next weekend. we only have 2 bottles left, so i cannot wait for it to mature. i will say that it doesn't take long to age. after 6 months, it's ready!


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 20, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> like i said. it's possible, even after we open and people end up liking it, that no one else will make this commercially. can you describe the "poop" taste? i mean, what do you think made it? is it the actual flavor of it or something in the recipe?
> 
> we will be racking ours this or the next weekend. we only have 2 bottles left, so i cannot wait for it to mature. i will say that it doesn't take long to age. after 6 months, it's ready!



Let's clear one thing up, first, all. I am GUESSING what poop tastes like, ok? I never have tried it, first-hand. I am going to be re-racking it this weekend and I will try a taste test sweetening it a little to give a better report. No matter what, the end result is still going to be a brown liquid--we all know that would never pass any kind of wine-making test or award due to everyone yelling "oxidation"! Not that I am really trying to win any awards--I make wine for ME.


----------



## Leanne (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm betting that with all the tender loving care you are giving it, it will be fine with some maturing.


----------



## Beta_Grumm (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow this sounds tasty.
You do realize that you are now REQUIRED to send samples to all of us?


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 23, 2009)

Beta_Grumm said:


> Wow this sounds tasty.
> You do realize that you are now REQUIRED to send samples to all of us?



U R too funny!! We shall see how you feel after you try some of this stuff.


----------



## Korzy (Dec 2, 2009)

Isn't this forum for sharing and helping? posting here that you're making pecan wine but ooohh wait, can't tell you how. Maybe next time just save it IMO.


----------



## non-grapenut (Dec 9, 2009)

Visible Fermentation finally stopped on my batch. I racked for the 5th time and taste tested..I can smell the pecan essence, but not taste it much...tastes like bourbon (I think the brown sugar added to that.) I also think there is too much natural tannin in this liquor, so I am considering bentonite fining to mellow it a bit...anyone?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 9, 2009)

Korzy said:


> Isn't this forum for sharing and helping? posting here that you're making pecan wine but ooohh wait, can't tell you how. Maybe next time just save it IMO.



we have made our own recipe on this and are planning on using it commercially. do you see any other wineries in here posting up theirs?? i'm letting people know that it can be made good. i try to help when i can. 

bentonite will help. it is a very difficult wine to clear. we end up racking it many times before it's ready. it's a labor intensive wine. it really doesn't have a strong pecan flavor. we've tried making it with more pecans, but added fruit flavor really doesn't come through.


----------



## Monica (Dec 14, 2009)

I think your wine sounds amazing and I reeeealy wish I could have some shipped here to PA!! Good luck with it!


----------



## Gooseholler (Feb 9, 2015)

The Pecan Wine at Endless Summer is amazing. Just tried it last Saturday and loved it. Almost a light bourbon flavor. Awsome


----------



## quiltertoo (Feb 10, 2015)

*where is the winery*

I am about an hour away from Herman. Planning a wine tasting trip to Herman in March. Where exactly is the winery?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 10, 2015)

Endless Summer is about 10 or 15 minutes north of Hermann on Hwy 19. There are signs in the little town it is in. Easy to find.


----------

